# Blue schwinn Panther



## chevbel57 (Mar 30, 2015)

Does any one know if there was a two tone blue Panther ever made from the early 50's?  I know that there was a two tone black, green and marron.


----------



## steve doan (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes, It was quite stunning,  Steve Doan


----------



## randallace (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes stunning and rare


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 30, 2015)

*Blue panther?*

Here ya go.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2015)

I wouldn't say rare but it is one of my favorite color combos. V/r Shawn


----------



## chevbel57 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks guys I am restoring a 1950 Panther and really like that two blue but wanted to make sure that it was a correct color combination. I mostly see the black , green and maroon bikes.


----------



## larock65 (Mar 30, 2015)

Here's a blue one I had for a bit.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 30, 2015)

Member pantmaker has one.i had and sold a pair of them years back.belonged to brothers.


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 30, 2015)

Here's a closeup of the colors on mine.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 30, 2015)

larock65 said:


> Here's a blue one I had for a bit.
> View attachment 205757




For a bit? ida had that for a lot.....


----------

